# case 385 timing problem maybe



## bigjoed (Nov 20, 2013)

Just had my ROBERT BOSCH fuel pump rebuilt and installed on Case 385 tractor with a D155 3 cylinder diesel. We installed the pump the way the manual described. Set at TDC and verify both lifter rod loose and back off to the 8 BTDC mark, I think. NOTE: There were 2 marks both labeled "DC".
The tractor will not start without starting fluid. Once it starts engine sounds good but fast idle. If I installed the pump at TDC instead of 8 BTDC would this cause the starting problem and high idle?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

You say you found TDC, then backed up to 8 degrees. I ASSUME you meant "backed it up PAST 8 degrees then slowly forward TO 8 degrees?? Then rolled the pump till the marks lined up? If so, you should be right.


----------



## bigjoed (Nov 20, 2013)

*fixed by Gary*

Well after reading the manual, all the forums and as much info on you tube. Finally got the engine to run right. The manual gave enough info to get me in trouble. The manual wanted to set the fuel pump gear to "3" and the dot on the crank gear and have the crank timing indicator set to 8btdc and verify tdc by making sure both lift rods were free. What ended up was fuel pump gear was set to "6" and aligned to the dot on the crank. Note: I spent alot of time trying to align to "3" but the gear is not easily removed so we went with "6". Then we tried using the first"DC" mark on the crank pulley but the timing gear locking plate would not align to the bolt holes on the fuel pump gear. moved to the second "DC" mark and was able to bolt it down. All this time keeping the fuel pump drive shaft keyway aligned to fuel pumps number one outlet. Well let me tell you I had no faith that it was going to start. My buddy Gary who really ran the show said just remember it wasn't running before. Next morning got up and finished up. Tried starting no good went thru half a can of starting fluid, Gary came over and I was ready to pull it again. Gary insisted to try again. Got out another can of ether. Glory be Edith, lo and behold that wonderful sound of a diesel. I ask no questions when I see the results. Thank you Gary.


----------

